# Comic Relief



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any one watching 

Jo brand as Miss Spears


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh no, I forgot that was on, when did it start hun?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Paddy & Keith


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

am sky+ing it!

Can't wait to watch it!

xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Paddy & Keith were absolutely unbelievable!!! It wa better than watching real thing!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm so glad they won & I'm glad that Jo Brand went through too, I thought she was Brilliant


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed the results show - but Paddy & Keith ( whoever they are ) were definatly the best of the lot 
wonder if the routines on youtube 


~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Found it  For those who want to see it


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Dizzi, loved that routine   Will never watch Dirty Dancing in the same light again


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

love it dizzi, so funny    i have tried to get it on my mobi to send to dh but i'm at bit   and can't do it   

pam xx


----------

